# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgetts frog food.

## Jack

I am thinking about getting a budgetts frog and was wondering how much it eats. What would be more expensive to feed a pacman or a budgetts. I just want an idea of how much it will eat. Also which sex gets bigger because I want a small one so it won't eat as much.

----------


## Namio

> I am thinking about getting a budgetts frog and was wondering how much it eats. What would be more expensive to feed a pacman or a budgetts. I just want an idea of how much it will eat. Also which sex gets bigger because I want a small one so it won't eat as much.


Like pacman frogs, female budgett's frog is the much larger of the two sexes. In my opinion I think budgett's frogs in general eat more than pacman frogs. Perhaps because they use more energy swimming around (?) as oppose to pacman usually sitting there like a permanent statue.  Budgett's frog also has a immense appetite that I have to control on much she eats. I know if I kept offering food my budgett will eat until she explode.  Whereas pacman frogs will typically control how much they eat. At least with mine if they're full they will stop eating even if I kept offering. No means no.

Keep in mind that budgett's frog care may be a little more rigorous due to the periodic water change and tank, decor cleaning, etc. Other than that, they are attractive (how can you say no to a face that only their mother would love) and have wonderful personality. Just don't let them bite you.

----------


## Jack

> Keep in mind that budgett's frog care may be a little more rigorous due to the periodic water change and tank, decor cleaning, etc. Other than that, they are attractive (how can you say no to a face that only their mother would love) and have wonderful personality. Just don't let them bite you.


Wow they must eat a lot then. Would you say they eat more than a male african bullfrog because if they do then I'm definitely going to reconsider getting one. Also I'm used to regular water changes being the owner of over 10 Axolotls which require a lot more space.

----------


## Carlos

This book has a good section on Budgett's: Amazon.com: Horned Frogs: Plus Budgett&#39;s Frogs (Advanced Vivarium Systems) (9781882770885): Philippe De Vosjoli: Books .  Have not confirmed this; but have read that if you do not hibernate them yearly, frogs will live a shorter life.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Jack

> Have not confirmed this; but have read that if you do not hibernate them yearly, frogs will live a shorter life.  Good luck  !


Yeah I read about that. I haven't read anywhere why it's just budgetts that need hibernation though.

----------


## gill

hiya.
I have been keeping my budgett frog for over 15 years and I have not let it hirbernate even once.
hirbernation is important for them to live in natural cycle but I think it has its own risk. 
I also keep one tortoise and 2 turtles and the tortoise is the breed that is supposed to hirbernate but I'm not letting it to do so cause I heard one of major cause of death among them is a failure of hirbanation. and he is living over 20years now.

Gill

----------

